# Linken step-in bindings



## chili

i've skied'em a couple days.. they can definitely drive a big ski.. i wouldn't put them on a ski i was going to tour on b/c of the weight and where the fore foot flex point is.. but that may be adjustable- i forget.

i would also only use a pretty heavy boot with it like a t-1 or t- race, or the heavier garmonts.. crispi's

i thought it was great for big-mountain resort use/ and park... and for a really wide ski, and an aggressive skier..

if i was going for a non-cable binding tho.. the Bomber tele bindings are sweet... if you can find a pair.

my .02 ~mike


----------



## TheKid

You guys are depressing me. Stop talking about freaking skiing. GORE is still running!


----------



## ACC

*linkens rule*

i have linkens on all my skis. they rock, in my opinion. i tour with them - i think the neutral flex is great for touring. i had hammerheads before and never wanted to adjust the pivot point (and you can't in the bc often because it ices up) and so i was stuck with a more active binding going up than i wanted.

the step-in feature is nice, you can keep up with your bondage friends. it will release sometimes upon landing large drops or major starfish action, so wear leashes.

the edge control that can be attained with linkens is the best out there, except maybe the bombers. the only negatives to the binding in my opinion are that you have to learn to really do the boot flexing work yourself -- they are very neutral and won't do it for you like cobras, hh's, or other active bindings. Second, they have some rocker-lauch because of the flat toe bar, whereas a bomber doesn't have it at all with the toe bail design. i have learned to love them (didn't take long) and won't be switching until a completely new system comes along, like no duckbills.

caviat: i have t-1 races (which i think are a great touring boot) and the skis that i use regularly are all over 100mm at the waist. 

:shock:


----------



## blonde

Hey Chili & ACC thanks for the input. 

I'm upgrading from leathers, voiles, and straight skis so I'm way behind on the lastest and greatest gear out there. 

The Bombers definately look tougher. Do you think they are worth it at double the $?

I think I'm squared on the boots. Picked up some beefy Garmonts last year and had them fitted.

For skis I'm leaning towards the K2 Enemy. I'll use them mostly in the bumps and I planning to keep the my old stuff for touring. What do you think?


----------



## chili

I forgot the leash thing with linkin's.. definitely wear them, they do blow off in some big impacts..

I would go with the linkins over the bombers if you're just starting to wear a plastic boot.. unless you like to land big airs, switch, in powder... then go with the bombers because it's easier to keep your tails from diving with them.

i bet you'll hang the leathers over the fireplace once you start crankin' turns with plastic...

acc... everything i got's 95+... once you go fat.. you ain't never going back!!


----------



## andy

I have been skiing linkens for a few years now. They're great. But you have to crank'em down tight if you don't want them to blow off at the wrong time.

They heel peice fits a little funky on the crispi boots (what I have) and makes them a little more prone to releasing.

They may have fixed that issue, I don't know.

The Bomber bindings are the best out there right now and super expensive. I demo'ed some last year. Very aggressive, and you HAVE TO ski them aggressively. You get in the back seat on those and you are toast. Great binding though, very powerful.


----------



## ACC

as far as skis, go...i would plan on getting something that you want to use all the time--in bumps, pow, in bounds, and bc. as chili said, once you get dialed in with your new gear, you are not likely going to want to use the old gear.

i think that the enemy could be a great ski for all purposes, but would probably go a little wider myself. unless you are trying to realy cruise through the zipper in the bumps, a little fatter ski won't hold you back.

andy - have you tried dremelling out the back of your boots to make the groove a little deeper? what you said about the bombers actually makes me shy away a little bit -- it doesn't look like you would *ever* release -- i like to think i may be able to come out of the binding if i really need to.


----------



## freeheelintodd

*linken*

I have linkens and bombers and cobras. They are all different but once you get used to the bombers there is nothing better for super aggressive skiing. The linkens are great in powder with their neutral flex. If you are interested I may have a pair of linkens for sale (brand new toe pieces).


----------



## kneedropper

I have a set for sale if you're still looking..

http://denver.craigslist.org/spo/103392328.html


----------



## Kevin Lukanski

Linken bindings in my opinion are not good at all. They are heavy for touring and they fail too often when skiing anything above a green run. Also the heel is known to slip and fall off.


----------

